# New Cichild Tank



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi guys and gals.

My first cichild tank is setup now...I only have one picture and it isn't great,










I am currently cycling the tank using ATM colony, and have added 8 small cichilds thus far.

4 x Labidochromis caeruleus *Yellow labs* (4-5cm in size and supposedly 2m2f)	
4 x Pseudotropheus elongatus Mphanga (4-5cm in size and supposedly 2m2f)

I am running two Fluval 307 canister filters, one as it came, and the other with crushed coral, to help buffer water.

Currently my parameters are
PH 8.2
dKH 7/8 
GH 72 - 90ppm

Ammonia is at 0.25ppm or below
Nitrite is 0
Nitrate not yet tested, (too soon in cycle)

Once i have complete control of my Nitrite and nitrate I want to add more fish.

The tank is a 53 UK gallon tank, or a 63 US gallon tank for you Americans.

my question to you guys is, I want at least 8 more, can you recommend me some mbuna's and or possibly some compatible peacocks.

Many thank all

Tim


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Looking good Maximus, but you could do with a load more rocks for hiding places, the more you can provide Mbuna the better. 
What are the dimensions of the tank? LWH
So one of your filters contain just crushed coral..?


----------



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

shiftyfox said:


> Looking good Maximus, but you could do with a load more rocks for hiding places, the more you can provide Mbuna the better.
> What are the dimensions of the tank? LWH
> So one of your filters contain just crushed coral..?


the canister with the coral, has the pre filters, the coarse sponge, two trays full of coral and then some polishing pads.

As for the rocks, I agree, I think going to buy some more, especially for the left side.

dimensions are 48"L, 16"W, 20"H

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want pairs as the males will kill the females...especially with the elongatus. I would usually put them in a larger tank with a ratio of 1m:7f to manage aggression.

You want a max of 15 fish in that tank (for mixed gender). So maybe along with the elongatus females you could add a couple of yellow labs. Elongatus are too aggressive for peacocks.

If you REALLY want peacocks I would trade in the elongatus entirely. If you are going all-male with the peacocks then I would do 5 labs and 5 peacocks. Avoid the jacobfreibergi types and the hybrid types in your tank size.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Looks beautiful, but be prepared, the mbunas are going to relocate your plants for you.


----------



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> You don't want pairs as the males will kill the females...especially with the elongatus. I would usually put them in a larger tank with a ratio of 1m:7f to manage aggression.
> 
> You want a max of 15 fish in that tank (for mixed gender). So maybe along with the elongatus females you could add a couple of yellow labs. Elongatus are too aggressive for peacocks.
> 
> If you REALLY want peacocks I would trade in the elongatus entirely. If you are going all-male with the peacocks then I would do 5 labs and 5 peacocks. Avoid the jacobfreibergi types and the hybrid types in your tank size.


So basically, i'm better off sticking with mbuna only tank. Also, by pairs, do you mean male & Female?
I bought my fish from a repeatable UK breeder, and they ship in fours and try but don't guarantee 2m & 2f.

I already have 4 X Yellow labs, so whats best? if of the four, two end up being females, do I get rid of one and add two more male yellow labs. And same with the elongatus?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yellow labs are more peaceful than elongatus. With the labs you can wait and see. Yes a pair would be a male and a female.

I have heard in other countries the sellers sell in pairs because sometimes no one wants the drab females. Not the best plan with Malawi since they are harem breeders.

Which do you prefer...peacocks or elongatus? You could do the yellow labs with either.


----------



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Yellow labs are more peaceful than elongatus. With the labs you can wait and see. Yes a pair would be a male and a female.
> 
> I have heard in other countries the sellers sell in pairs because sometimes no one wants the drab females. Not the best plan with Malawi since they are harem breeders.
> 
> Which do you prefer...peacocks or elongatus? You could do the yellow labs with either.


I do like the colour of the elongatus, i'll stick with the mbuna in this tank. So should I adding more male elongatus, and removing 1 female, leaving only the 1 female elongatus.

Then what other mbuna could I add to this mix?

Regards
Tim

Thanks btw for your help


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Ideally you only want x1 Male per species 
Are you trying for three species or are you happy with the two you have and just increase the numbers..?


----------



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

shiftyfox said:


> Ideally you only want x1 Male per species
> Are you trying for three species or are you happy with the two you have and just increase the numbers..?


I would like to have multiple different types of mbuna, so I guess ideally that needs to be an all male tank, next time I add fish, I should add all males, and all roughly of the same size too, and before hand remove the females that I already have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male mbuna is the most difficult tank because they are so aggressive. Also you want males that look nothing alike and so many mbuna are yellow or blue barred. I would not go over 10 fish that mature less than six inches in your tank size if you want to try it.

No duplicates on the species...every fish should look as little like his tank mates as possible.

All male is hard in any tank, but in a 48x16 you would have an easier time with peacocks rather than mbuna. They are more peaceful.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

From what I have read an all Male Mbuna tank is very challenging. I'm sure someone on here has tried and will give you the appropriate advice. 
For something like that I would suggest you would need a much larger tank to have any chance of it working long term. 
You would be better sticking to mixed gender Mbuna, example below
Yellow labs 1M 4F
Rustys 1M 4F 
Cynotilapia white top hara 1M 4F


----------



## Cossamaximus (Jul 3, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> All male mbuna is the most difficult tank because they are so aggressive. Also you want males that look nothing alike and so many mbuna are yellow or blue barred. I would not go over 10 fish that mature less than six inches in your tank size if you want to try it.
> 
> No duplicates on the species...every fish should look as little like his tank mates as possible.
> 
> All male is hard in any tank, but in a 48x16 you would have an easier time with peacocks rather than mbuna. They are more peaceful.


So my lack of experience suggests I should stick to a mixed tank. And I welcome all your help.

So I shall aim for this... since i already have 4 of the two types below, i just may need to swap out males for females.

Yellow Lab (have now idea how to sex these)
elongatus (i take females are duller with these?)

Can I add one more species though?

I really like the look of these. https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1699


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The labeotropheus are too big and aggressive for your tank.

You will need more than 3 females to go with your 1 elongatus male.

I would do 1m:7f of each.


----------

